# building up a digital collection (arrrr matey)



## shabti (Feb 28, 2014)

So, how do you guys avoid paying for music? 
I bring it up because in what seemed to be a never ending quest to pirate the newest Amebix album (seriously, why the fuck does nobody seed AMEBIX for chrissakes) I discovered a technique for pirating that I'll share with you shortly, but I just wondered how y'all do it, or your thoughts on pirating. 

so here's how I got sonic mass (FINALLY!!!) on my phone:

-> library computer
-> open youtube in one tab of your browser
-> open duckduckgo.com (or some other non-google anonymous search engine) in another tab
-> search for "convert youtube video to mp3"
(the one I finally ended up using was called youtube-mp3.com)
-> search youtube for songs you want
-> copy and paste URL into the converter, and whammo. 

Gonna do it now with some Immortal Technique and Invincible as a matter of fact.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 28, 2014)

There are worse crimes...such as walking past a hungry homeless person with leftovers of a meal you couldn't finish and will probably end up throwing away in a couple days with the styrofoam container the restaurant provided for free (which isn't punished at all).


----------



## drewski (Feb 28, 2014)

I've always used thepiratebay to download my music. Sometimes I can't find what I'm looking for, but that's usually because it's something very rare and unheard of. At that point I buy it because it's worth it and I know I'm supporting an artist who probably didn't make much money from something that is absolutely genius to me.


----------



## shabti (Feb 28, 2014)

drewski said:


> I've always used thepiratebay to download my music. Sometimes I can't find what I'm looking for, but that's usually because it's something very rare and unheard of. At that point I buy it because it's worth it and I know I'm supporting an artist who probably didn't make much money from something that is absolutely genius to me.


Yeah, I just hate how the rarity of some of this stuff makes it hard to determine if it's genius or not. Can't form an opinion on what you can't listen to. And since there's so much out there I haven't heard, I'll always look for a more effective way to take it all in. :/


----------



## drewski (Mar 1, 2014)

You can usually find it digitally somewhere. I usually just google the artist and specific album and then "torrent" at the end of it or check the itunes music store. This would all be easier if I had the time and money to start a record collection, I could definitely find that shit on vinyl easiest and it's the best sound quality.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 1, 2014)

also, soulseek is still pretty rad.

note about the youtube stuff, the mp3's will never be super high quality (92-128kpbs i think?) if that's something you care about. storage is so cheap now that i try to keep all my mp3s at 220k or higer (preferably 320), but i'm a music snob (not really, but kinda).


----------



## drewski (Mar 1, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> also, soulseek is still pretty rad.
> 
> note about the youtube stuff, the mp3's will never be super high quality (92-128kpbs i think?) if that's something you care about. storage is so cheap now that i try to keep all my mp3s at 220k or higer (preferably 320), but i'm a music snob (not really, but kinda).



I'm the exact same way dude. I'd rather not listen to music at all if it's just going to be shitty quality. It's all about the FLAC and if I can't get that I make sure I find 320. If I don't and the comments don't say what quality it is, I don't bother.


----------

